

Ask HN: What personal subscription services do use use? - ptio

I&#x27;m trying to cut down on expenses and realized that I&#x27;m paying close to $500 annually for subscription services that I use for my personal life&#x2F;leisure.<p>On top of my head, these are the services that I pay for, amounts are annual fees in USD:<p>[Music] Spotify Premium          - $119.88<p>[Email] FastMail Premier         - $120<p>[Shipping + Movies] Amazon Prime - $99<p>[Personal Repo] Github Small     - $144<p>It would be interesting to see what subscription services the HN community uses. Please don&#x27;t add services that you use for work or services that are paid for by your company or start-up.
======
SixSigma
Eurosport (2 streaming sports channels) £3.99 per month

World of Interiors (Paper Magazine) - £22 every six months

